# What other large cichlids can T. Buttikoferi live with??



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I already tried to have a flowerhorn with it an that didn't go down well, but I saw someone who has an Oscar with his TB and I was wondering what else can live with a Butti.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

How many times must you be told a 55g is NOT BIG ENOUGH. If your tank was BIGGER, then most large aggressive fish will live fine with them, but again, a 55g is NOT a big enough tank, even for it alone...

will you please listen?


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

Did it ever occur to you that I did not mention 'in a 55' in my post and that I just want to know out of curiosity??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TheSimster said:


> Did it ever occur to you that I did not mention 'in a 55' in my post and that I just want to know out of curiosity??


It is the size of tank you own.

If you are asking out of general curiousity, then you need to state the size of the aquarium, that you are seeking this information on.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi T buttikoferi should live inna 150 G tank minimum, under this size, yu'll have agressions with any of the fish you 'll put in with him
xris


----------



## vics45 (Oct 7, 2009)

females usually get along better than males. if you have a male its probably not a good idea to mix anything. if, a female central A. cichlids should work out well. y just have to fit the mix in the right crack for it to work. good luck!  :fish:


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

honestly i've kept TB's for many years now and they actually can be mixed with all sorts of different fish.

the first one i ever had i kept in a 75gl with a Dempsey, a few gourami's, and a flock of fin-nipping tiger barbs(didn't really know what i was doing, I was only 14 then). the gouramis didint last very long only because of the constant harrassment from the barbs. besides that they all live in some-what harmony. eventually the TB outgrew everone else and he had to be donated to my LFS.

The one TB have now resides in a 125gl(soon to be upgraded to 175gl) with Leopard Ctenopoma, Six-striped Distichodus, and one mean-ass Jewel cichlid(who seems to own the tank). I've had this set-up for 8 months now and all is well. Soon to add a African Knifefish and either a Bichir or Phago Ornatus.

Buttikoferi are big bullies depending on the fish your have with them, but most CA cichlids seem to fair well with them. You just have to try different combinations.........even though it can get expensive! :fish:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

TheSimster said:


> Did it ever occur to you that I did not mention 'in a 55' in my post and that I just want to know out of curiosity??


dude, I see your "buttikoferi in a 55g with a flowerhorn" threads all over the sight... don't give me that...


----------

